# Fastest Processor till date



## godling (Dec 31, 2006)

What's the fastest processor till date.


----------



## Kniwor (Dec 31, 2006)

umm... let me see...
none of these, sun showcased an octacore about an year ago, which is faster than all these, but was not a desktop/server processor, was something for themselves. I'm sure there are processors faster than that one....

as for you, ask which is the faster desktop processor, and you might get what you want.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 31, 2006)

There seems to be a tie between the QX6700 and the umm...X6800. Thing is, QX is better when it comes to multithreaded applications, but those that depend on raw speed take advantage of the higher clock speed that the X6800 offers. 
Also there are the Xeon's that are used in the Mac Pro and some Dell machines. Dual Core + Dual Processor, good combo.

I think those two are the fastest processors out there. Though one might have heard of IBM's 500Ghz test run...

Dont worry, the cost of getting a fast processor along with some huge amounts of memory and all that would definitely run your bill above 3-4 lacs. 

Btw, what proof do I have that you will actually be buying this proccy? Or is it just for kicks sake....


----------



## godling (Jan 10, 2007)

©


----------



## ECE0105 (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey, is the IBM Cell, that was showcased at CeBIT hitting the market soon, I guess that would help you. 

For the uninitiated, the CELL consists of 9 cores, and according to Digit, it eliminates the requirement of a Graphics Card for the most demanding software in the Market Right now.

I sure would like to see how much it would cost. Since this is aimed at *normal *Workstations and not Servers.


----------



## escape7 (Jan 11, 2007)

Core Quad extreme is the fastest available in retail. It costs around 54K.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 11, 2007)

Can i just ask what u gonna use this system for???Why u need so much pixel crunching power (2x8800GTX)?


----------



## Ch@0s (Jan 11, 2007)

godling said:
			
		

> No seriously, I'm totally fed up with chintzy configs which get outdated
> quickly. Which is why I want to build a quad Xeon system.
> 
> The system will be based around four quad Xeon processors, which amounts
> ...



Sorry to spoil ur dreams but a 4 way quadcore system doesnt exist. Nor does a 2-way quadcore processor SLI motherboard exist .


----------



## godling (Jan 12, 2007)

©


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jan 12, 2007)

Considering ur budget .. i cand do nothing but beg u to wait for the R600's to be released .. those should be much better than the 8800's , and similar priced ..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 13, 2007)

X6800 with EVGA nVIDIA 680i based motherboard & 2 8800 GTX with SLI ready 1KWatt PSU (or 2KWatt) & coupled with raptors will surely make u sweat....in performance & also ELECTRICITY BILL!!!


----------

